# What kind of Appy is this?



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Just put "adorable" and leave it at that! Good luck selling her....


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I have never heard of either of those terms for appy colors, she looks like she is in the beginning stages of varnish roan. Over time the amount of white hairs on a varnish roan will increase but will leave dark areas around the hard bony areas.


----------



## lovelyStory (Oct 2, 2012)

is she a leopard Appy? or a snowflake?


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I would call her a snow flake
Leopard has dark spots on a white base coat, and snow flaking has those light patches on the base coat color


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

If you were closer to me, or me closer to you, I would be really interested in buying her! From what I see, she has a decent build with the bonus of color. :shrug:


----------



## ridingintherayne (May 8, 2014)

SunnyDraco said:


> I have never heard of either of those terms for appy colors, she looks like she is in the beginning stages of varnish roan. Over time the amount of white hairs on a varnish roan will increase but will leave dark areas around the hard bony areas.


I've heard that marble was another name for varnish. Here's some more clear photos of her-
[/ATTACH]


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

If your area is anything like mine, most folks would simply call her an appy and leave it at that. She is adorable and that coloring is gorgeous! Good luck selling her.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Here are some pictures of a snowflake App

snowflake appaloosa pictures

Snowflakes and marbles |


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Here are some pictures of a snowflake App

snowflake appaloosa pictures

Snowflakes and marbles |


'Snowflake

Snowflake appys vary from tiny flecks of white to a larger pattern of white across the body. They will not display a blanket over their hindquarters but spots randomly over the body which can enlarge as the horse ages, snowflake appys often grow lighter as they age.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I would call her a coloured Appaloosa filly, and leave it at that.
Much more important, for serious Appaloosa people, is how that horse is bred
Do you have her pedigree?


----------



## ridingintherayne (May 8, 2014)

Smilie said:


> I would call her a coloured Appaloosa filly, and leave it at that.
> Much more important, for serious Appaloosa people, is how that horse is bred
> Do you have her pedigree?


She's not registered, and the man I got her from didn't know the parents. I think I'll just call her a appaloosa, and if someone asks, I'll go with that she's a snowflake.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I would call her marble, or snowflake, not frost. Frost is more roan.


----------

